# Thomas Oliver Kelly born 4 July



## Emmea12uk

Hey all!! Finally home to tell you all my story! A bit detailed and very long!!
On Monday 30/6 I went for my normal antenatal check with my consultant feeling stressed and very uncomfortable. My BP was sky high so they admitted me that night with a view to an induction in the morning  as Neonatal intensive care had a free slot that day for his surgery. I had a sweep as well which I must say was totally unpainful  and I was already 1cm dilated.
On Monday night, I felt a million times better and my blood pressure dropped to normal  I think as I now knew I was being induced in the morning. Unfortunately my roomie on the ward snored horrendously and kept me up all night!
In the morning, first thing after some toast, I went to the induction suite and was examined  I was still 1 cm dilated  so she inserted a pesery and left me to progress on my own. Unfortunately, by 15:00 I had not made any progress at all, so another pesery was inserted and I was told to go back to my ward for the night. During the night I started getting contractions and my waters leaked a little with each one. The pain kept me up again  so I had about three hours sleep.
The next morning I went back down the induction suite to find I was now 1-2cm dilated!! However, she was able to pop my waters which got things going. I immediately started getting very very strong contractions and put on my TENs  which I must say was fantastic all the way up to advanced stage labour. I definitely recommend them!
By 15:00 I was put on the drip and warned that most woman at this point had an epidural  but I was determined to hold out and started on the gas and air  which was horrendous! It made me feel so out of control and sick, but after a while I got used to it and it did seem to help  by making me feel like I was a million miles away from the pain.
At 19:00, I had another internal to find I was only 4cm dilated. I was advised that we would probably be there until the early hours of the morning  at which point I cracked and asked for advice on an epidural  there was no way I could go on that long. Whilst not really with it due to the gas, the next thing I know, the epidural is being inserted (which was pretty horrible itself) and after 10 minutes I was pain free  but still able to feel everything, including my contractions, but they were now manageable. I tried my hardest to sleep at this point. I had no energy after not sleeping for two nights. I drifted in and out as people came in and out the room. I had never been so tired in my life.
Babys heart rate started dropping to 50 with my contractions, and doctors started coming in. They thought that he was reacting to the drip, so they kept switching it off and on  which seemed to help. However, I wasnt making any progress on my own  the doctors decided to do a blood test on the baby to see if he was distressed, and told me I would have an emergency c-section if he was. They then discovered I was 10cm dilated so told me to wait half an hour and then start pushing. I slept again until I was woken up and told to push. I pushed with all my might for about 10 minutes  which was very hard as I couldnt feel my contractions any more. Again, babys heart rate almost disappeared entirely  so the doctors did another blood test and decided discovered the cord wrapped around his neck twice. Before I knew it, I was surrounded by 15 people, some for the baby and some for me in case things went wrong. Baby was removed by forceps in three pushes with a rather nasty episiotomy and whisked to a corner of the room with the intensive care team. He cried and I knew he was fine. I was so tired I could hardly keep my eyes open to try and see him. Mike was amazing the whole time. After what seemed like a few minutes, baby was wrapped in clean film and a blanket and I was able to give him a kiss before he went to intensive care.
Tom was born at 04:14 am on 4 July weighing 3.3kg (7lbs 4oz). He is so beautiful and very long!
I will write the rest of the story in my journal hopefully tomorrow! But he is now home with mummy and daddy after a weeks stay in intensive care and things are looking good at the moment! He has to go back for close monitoring several times a week as an outpatient  and pending that, might require further surgery in the near future.
I am so proud and so in love  I have never been happier  although I have never been more scared in my life either. However, I would totally do it all again!
:baby::happydance::baby::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







tom.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 196


----------



## welshcakes79

he is sooooooooooo gorgeous guys, huge congrats and your little man XXXX


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

So pleased for you, he's gorg! Congratulations xXx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!


----------



## glamgirl

congrats, he is sooooo cute...


----------



## Britt90

OMG he's such a beautiful boy!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Congratulations hun, you did sooooo well!! :hug:


----------



## leedsforever

congratulations hun!!! You were amazing!!! :)


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations- i'm lovin his eyes x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he's gorgeous


----------



## masi

He's scrummy!!


----------



## B4byAnge1

Congratulations! He is gorgeous!


----------



## clairebear

aww hun im so pleased to here ur home xx congrars he is beutiful well done xx


----------



## lynz

congrats xx


----------



## ryder

awww what a freakin' cutie! He is adorable!


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations - he's gorgeous!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## CK Too

Aaah what a little cutie. Congratulations and well done x


----------



## wantababybump

He is gorgeous!! Congrats on baby Tommy!! xo


----------



## orange-sox

Well done mummy! He is gorgeous Emma, you have been so brave for you and your little guy! :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

congrats sweetie its lovely to have you both home safe and sound!!


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulations hun, hes gorgeous. 
x x x


----------



## Deise

Congrats Emmea!!! He's a beautiful boy!!

I didnt know they allowed vaginal deliveries in SB cases. My friend had her baby boy last year and I remember her mentioning that they always do a c-section, as not to damage the lesion..


----------



## Amanda

Blimey, what a scary birth story towards the end! 

So pleased all is well now, and you are all home! What a fighter you have there to be at home already! And sooo cute.:hugs:


----------



## babezone

congrats hun x x x


----------



## mBLACK

OMG he is beautiful!:cloud9: You must be so proud!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations Emma!!! 
And welcome to Thomas -what a cutie! 
xx


----------



## debralouise

Congrats he's lovely!

Glad you're home and well

xx xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

:-D


----------



## maybebaby

Such a cutie!! :hugs: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mrs L

congratulations babe complete cutey!! so glad you are all home hope everything goes smoothly in the future love kate xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you everyone!! I am so chuffed by all your support!



Deise said:


> Congrats Emmea!!! He's a beautiful boy!!
> 
> I didnt know they allowed vaginal deliveries in SB cases. My friend had her baby boy last year and I remember her mentioning that they always do a c-section, as not to damage the lesion..


As the lesion was so low on his back and there is no evidence to prove that a natural delivery would harm him, i was given the choice and recommended to do it as naturally as possible. Also, Hydrocefeles which is an associated condition causing fluid to build on the brain can cause the head to be enlarged and cause brain damage if delivered naturally, but he had an absolutely tiny head and very few signs of hydrocefeles.


----------



## brownhairedmom

What a beautiful little boy! Good job on getting so far without an epidural!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun


----------



## bex

congratulations xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats hun, he's beautiful, well worth the wait I'm sure :)


----------



## Ema

Congrats XxxX


----------



## x-amy-x

He's gorgeous. you did so well. Congratulations


xxx


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations on your little boy. He's a cutie. xx


----------



## Mummy2Many

He's beautiful! Look at all that hair! Congratulations hun, and I love his name :)


----------



## carries

Congrats on your beautiful baby boy hun!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Oh he's beautiful. Congratulations Emmea :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Awwww Congrats :yipee:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congrats.xx


----------



## Baby-Love

Congrats, he's lovely...also born the same day as my little angel.


----------



## Scuba

Only just seen this post! Congratulations (belated I know!) xx


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations on your little boy! He's gorgeous! :D


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and big well done to you :D hes gorgeous xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates x


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations! He is absolutely gorgeous! xx


----------



## gde78

He's gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## akamummy

CONGRATS DARL....Sorry I only just found you! Molly (uvlollypop) told me....so I thought Id pop over and see this little miricle! Well done sweety. Hang in there you are strong, you are woman! :rofl:


----------



## bigbelly2

well done em....fabulous news you finally have him, the two tommys have put us through it havent they...weve both said wel do it again though so ill no doubt see you in the forums in the future lol

h x


----------



## Jenelle

Congratulaions on your beautiful baby boy!! I bet you glad to have him home with you :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------

